# Watches/wear os



## Chelle (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm due a new pump and I'm looking at medtronic self funding guardian or tandem self funding dexcom. Does anyone use a smartwatch with android to collect bg data? If so what do you use/recommend?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi @Chelle

I’ll move your thread to the pump section to get some more responses.

I don’t use Android, but my self-funded G6 talks direct to my Tandem tslim with Control-IQ and also to my iphone with the Dexcom app and Dexcom Clarity.

It suits me really well!

We have a few Medtronic MM780 users so hopefully you will be able to compare notes with them - I think bluetooth integration for phone connections is included, but you need to have a compatible phone.

Here was a recent thread of one user’s first impressions









						My personal views on the 780G!
					

Medtronic 780G Update.   So my first training session on the 780G was last Thursday. It was a 3hr session to help dial in all your settings & to run through its features, we where also suppose to fit the guardian 3 sensor. Unfortunately due to some delays we never actually got round to fitting...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 23, 2021)

I use my Dexcom G6 with an Android phone and Wear o/s smart watch. The app is only compatible with a limited range of Android phones. If you go to Dexcom's website they are listed there. I recently changed my phone to a Samsung A51 and this suits me well. I have a Fossil smart watch with the Dexcom watchface. It's a bit fiddly to set up but once that's done it is fine.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 23, 2021)

It's the smartwatch part I'm unsure of. I'm changing. I'm changing my phone as my contract is up and it's quite clear what phones are compatible but I'm a complete smartwatch newbie.  Just don't want to outlay for something that isn't compatible. As I'm teaching it would be amazing to just look at my watch to know where I am. 
It seems that it I go with tandem I will have to change hospital. I've been offered medtronic 780 or medtrum neon which is a patch pump with its own cgm.


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 23, 2021)

I think the important thing with the smartwatch is that it must work with the Android Wear o/s. There are loads of smartwatches out there that work with their own proprietary o/s. For example, Samsung watches use Samsung's Tizen o/s which won't work. If you go to the Wear website, there is a list of watches that use the Wear o/s.


----------



## Maco (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi, I have the Medtronic 780G with a IPhone 12 running ios 14.3 + I have an Apple Watch. The 780G & the CGM connect to the minimed mobile app which gives you all your BG data on your phone but unfortunately it won’t give you it on your watch as it’s something Medtronic haven’t worked on. I believe it’s the same for android watches. What it will do is give you notifications on your phone regarding alarms such as BG going high, BG going low or that your pump is about to suspend due to a low BG. Unfortunately though it won’t show any readings at all


----------



## Chelle (Jan 27, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> I think the important thing with the smartwatch is that it must work with the Android Wear o/s. There are loads of smartwatches out there that work with their own proprietary o/s. For example, Samsung watches use Samsung's Tizen o/s which won't work. If you go to the Wear website, there is a list of watches that use the Wear o/s.


Thank you for your input that's very helpful.


----------

